# Dell Studio 1555 CPU overclocking



## joseph55 (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi guys,

Recently I have been doing lots of graphics related stuffs such as photoshop and creating motion graphics on After effects. Currently I am using Dell Inspiron 1564 with Intel Graphics Media Accelerator HD with Total Local Video/Texture memory -> 68 MB with Core i5 processor.
And My sis currently have Dell Studio 1555 with ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4500 series ( Microsoft Corporation WDDM 1.1 ) with Total Local video Memory as 514 MB. So I am planning to exchange my laptop with her due more graphics memory available on Studio 1555. 
So I ran a graphics benchmark using 3DMark Vantage. What I found is that Inspiron scored more than Studio in terms of CPU but Studio scored more than Inspiron in terms of GPU.

System info of Inspiron shows that :- 
Intel Core i5 CPU M 430 @ 2.27 ghz
Internal Clock:- 2.3Ghz
Internal Clock Maximum:- 2.3Ghz

System info of Studio :- 
Intel Core 2 Duo CPU T6500 @ 2.10Ghz
Internal Clock:- 1.1 GHz
Internal Clock Maximum:- 2.1 Ghz

Is Studio's CPU underclocked??
If yes how can I overclock it safely?
If no....well still I got the same question. How to overclock it? I am new to overclocking and as wrong overclocking can fry up my system so help me.


----------



## ArjunKiller (Jul 19, 2012)

The processors are completely different buddy. Inspiron has a dual core processor with 4 threads while the Core 2 Duo is an EOL (End of life) dual core processor. You can't overclock them as the BIOS of these laptops are very restricted. Better stick with the Inspiron for photoshop or better buy a new PC since both of the laptops are weak for your type of work.


----------



## joseph55 (Jul 20, 2012)

But at least studio got better graphics than inspiron. As my work is more graphics related don't you think its better to go for graphics rather than looking for good CPU?? :/ And I do run more than 2 heavy apps simultaneously like photoshop, After Effects, Dreamweaver, etc. And I can't afford to buy new PC, so please suggest me which of the two laptop will be better for my work. ( and I know both of them are not the best ).


----------



## ArjunKiller (Jul 20, 2012)

I would stick with the i5 since it is more powerful. Better processor = more open apps = less lag.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 20, 2012)

Run some graphics-oriented benchmarks on both systems and pick the winner.


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 23, 2012)

joseph55 said:


> But at least studio got better graphics than inspiron. As my work is more graphics related don't you think its better to go for graphics rather than looking for good CPU?? :/ And I do run more than 2 heavy apps simultaneously like photoshop, After Effects, Dreamweaver, etc. And I can't afford to buy new PC, so please suggest me which of the two laptop will be better for my work. ( and I know both of them are not the best ).



For using the software stated by you, Studio model is the better choice for you. A little bit lesser score of Studio processor won't affect the higher performing graphics card at all. Although the increase in overall performance would be marginal.


----------



## joseph55 (Jul 23, 2012)

Man...I am so confused. What to do!!  Different people different opinions :O . And My hard times doesn't seems to end!  I was able to install After effects CS5 and Premiere Pro CS5 on Inspiron without any issue, but not able to install it on Studio. The installer says "minimum system requirement" not met. I was like "WTF"  Inspiron got 68 MB graphics memory and I was able to install it there but  Studio got 512MB graphics and the Adobe Installer says system requirement not MET!! :O may be its not able to detect the card or do I need to update the card's driver?? :/


----------

